# Wedding Dress Cottage - Jan 2015 - Surrey



## brickworx (Jan 14, 2015)

Happy New Year all!

I've not posted a report in a while so here's a location that I visited late last year but never got round to putting up....It's been reported on a couple of times before but was a great day out and a lovely explore so here's my take on the place. 

No history but must give thanks to Stu8fish, Mockingbird and Little Oz for their help on this one.

On with the pics - full slideshow with loads more pics available here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157648571561535/show/


Affronted by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr


TingsGoTing by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr


LivingArea by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr


Bed1 by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr


Boy by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr


NatureView by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr


UpCloseAndDying by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr


F**kingHuge! by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr


SideBushy by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr


WeddingHat by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr


Toolset by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr


WeAllLovePeel by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr


Thanks for looking

Brickworx


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 14, 2015)

You got some great shots thanks for sharing.


----------



## cunningplan (Jan 14, 2015)

You've done a great job on this place. Shame they want to pull it down though


----------



## brickworx (Jan 14, 2015)

cunningplan said:


> You've done a great job on this place. Shame they want to pull it down though



Thanks! ... And I can't believe that it's set for the bulldozers, its a lovely place and structurally seemed very sound?


----------



## mockingbird (Jan 14, 2015)

Good job mate, very nice set of shots indeed, yeah its heading for the wreckingball if the council have the choice


----------



## HughieD (Jan 14, 2015)

Simply fantastic photography...


----------



## tumble112 (Jan 14, 2015)

I love seeing this bouse, gutted to hear it might go. Nice photos, reminded me of my wasp phobia though


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jan 14, 2015)

aww how quaint!


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 15, 2015)

Amazing shots. The shadowy drawer and the wasp pic are immense! 
Looks a great explore. Cheers for sharing!


----------



## LittleOz (Jan 15, 2015)

Nicely captured. Glad you liked the place. Is the dress still there?


----------



## brickworx (Jan 15, 2015)

LittleOz said:


> Nicely captured. Glad you liked the place. Is the dress still there?



Yep, as far as I could see, it was still all exactly as you found it....thanks again, beautiful place.


----------



## Kirstysue1992 (Feb 2, 2015)

what a beautiful house! be an absolute dream home if it was refurbished and decorated back into its original decor!


----------



## smiler (Feb 2, 2015)

Great images, I enjoyed it. Thanks


----------



## DiggerDen (Feb 8, 2015)

I love the look of this place. I'm following clues to find it. This is a great new hobby. Hunting down a site, looking for new explores, keeping the secrecy. I love it!! And of course appreciating the beauty of the buildings and the lives / work once done there.


----------

